

In Women’s Tears, a Chemical That Says, ‘Not Tonight, Dear’ - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/07/science/07tears.html

======
tokenadult
An interesting accidental finding, but of course first this must be
replicated. Other issues about experimental research

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

may also need looking at here.

